# Developing solution problem, dark brown color, Fomatol...  storage issue?



## peterpeterpeter (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi!  

I'm using Fomatol LQN developing solution to print some of my B&W photographs.  I am keeping the solution in these black bins with lids that I purchased from IKEA.  They've been sitting in my bathroom for about 3 days or so since mixing and using the solution.  When I first mixed and used the solution it was a yellowish color.  I followed the instructions, diluting it 1 part to 7.  Today I'd noticed the solution has turned a dark brownish-yellow color (not cloudy) and the developing time is much longer.  Also, the photographs do not have a true black shade.  

The paper is white and unexposed, so I do not believe it is a light leak problem in the dark room.  The fixer seems fine as well.  Another important thing to mention is that when I first mixed the solution, I noticed after about three photographs that I was unable to achieve a dark black color in the photographs.  

I'm not sure if this is a problem with the temperature or what.  Perhaps a storage problem? When I first began printing it took about a minute and a half to develop a photograph, today about seven minutes for the same photograph, and again the resulting image is poor quality. When I developed the photos for about a minute and half, the black and grey areas in the photos seem to be a brownish color.  

The paper is Fomaspeed RC variable 311 and I'm using wooden salad tongs to grab the photos with, though I can't imagine that's the problem.  

Anyone have any suggestions?  Thanks in advance!

Peter


----------



## ann (Jan 22, 2012)

sounds like oxidation of the developer, how many prints did you make the first time?  Perhaps the developer was old to begin with , which doesn't help.


----------



## compur (Jan 23, 2012)

peterpeterpeter said:


> I am keeping the solution in these black bins with lids that I purchased from IKEA.



That is most likely the cause of the problem.  Use containers made specifically for storing photo chemistry.


----------



## ann (Jan 23, 2012)

compur said:


> peterpeterpeter said:
> 
> 
> > I am keeping the solution in these black bins with lids that I purchased from IKEA.
> ...



this also crossed my mind, don't know why i didn't mention it as well.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 26, 2012)

My hc110 developer turns brown after opening, but it doesnt seem to have any affect on development.


----------



## ann (Jan 26, 2012)

djacobox372 said:


> My hc110 developer turns brown after opening, but it doesnt seem to have any affect on development.



It will change color , but it holds up for years. Deepen shades of tan is more common.


----------

